
SpaceX Interplanetary Transport System - sjcsjc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qo78R_yYFA
======
OrwellianChild
TL;DR - Big rocket launches, refuels, and heads to Mars on solar power.

I'm hoping there are more details about living conditions, habitats on planet,
and other aspects of such a trip. While other companies may eventually provide
solutions to those parts of an expedition, I fully expect SpaceX to have to
figure it out for the first few trips...

~~~
Maken
The solar panels seems to be designed to catch some solar wind (if that's even
viable), in addition to generate electricity, but the engine works with fuel.
There is no (yet) any full electric space engine.

------
avenueevergreen
Ambitious, but it feels like science fiction right now. The principles seem
reasonable, but we have no reason to believe that SpaceX is capable of pulling
this off in the foreseeable future. We'll see if Musk can convincingly explain
it in his speech in 40 minutes.

Also interesting to note how close fan speculation actually got to the truth:
[http://imgur.com/a/87OOT](http://imgur.com/a/87OOT)

~~~
grecy
> _but we have no reason to believe that SpaceX is capable of pulling this off
> in the foreseeable future_

Based on what they've achieved so far, I see no reason to believe they are not
capable.

It's been their goal since day one, so it seems they will go after it as hard
as they went after their achievements to date, which has far surpassed
expectations.

